# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Falcao sẽ thay thế Aguero ở Atletico?

## phamvanhoa7592

*Falcao s**ẽ** thay th**ế** Aguero* *ở** Atletico?*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Gặp bế tắc trong việc chiêu mộ chân sút Osvaldo của Espanyol, Atletico Madrid đã quyết định chuyển hướng sang vua phá lưới Europa League Radamel Falcao nhằm nhanh chóng tìm kiếm được người thay thế ngôi sao Aguero vừa ra đi.*

Atletico Madrid vẫn đang hoạt động rất tích cực trên TTCN nhằm kiềm một chân sút để thay thế Aguero như HLV Manzano mong muốn. Ứng cử viên số 1 cho vị trí này là tiền đạo Osvaldo tuy nhiên cái giá mà Espanyol đưa ra là quá cao dù cho đội bóng xứ Catalonia đã có vẻ tỏ ra khá nhân nhượng.


<div style="text-align: center">
AtleticoMadridphải quyết định sớm nếu muốn có Osvaldo​</div> 
Espanyol đã từng tuyên bố chỉ bán chân sút chủ lực của mình với cái giá 20 triệu Euro nhưng sau đó những chú vẹt đã chấp nhận giảm cái giá đó xuống còn khoảng 18 triệu Euro. Tuy nhiên, Atletico lại kiên quyết chỉ chịu trả 15 triệu Euro cho Osvaldo và 3 triệu Euro vẫn là một khoảng cách quá lớn.

Mặc dù đại diện của Osvaldo đã gặp BLĐ Espanyol để đòi hỏi đội bóng này trả lương cho thân chủ nếu không sẽ ra đi tuy nhiên không có thêm một thông tin nào về thương vụ này. Dường như cơ hội để sát thủ ngườiArgentina gia nhập Vicente Calderon chỉ còn thời hạn trong tuần này, còn nếu không thì mọi chuyện sẽ đổ vỡ.

Rõ ràng Rojiblancos không có nhiều thời gian trong thương vụ Osvaldo, do đó họ đang tính đường quay lại với mục tiêu Falcao. Tiền đạo của Porto sẽ trở thành mục tiêu chuyển nhượng số 1 của Atletico nếu như Espanyol không chịu nhân nhượng mà vẫn quyết giữ mức giá 18 triệu Euro đối với Osvaldo.

Radamel Falcao vừa gia hạn hợp đồng với Porto với điều khoản phá vỡ hợp đồng lên tới 45 triệu Euro và là niềm hy vọng lớn nhất của các nhà ĐKVĐ Liga Sagres trong mùa giải năm nay. Tuy nhiên bản hợp đồng mới này đã được bổ sung thêm điều khoản chân sút người Colombia sẽ được “tạo điều kiện thuận lợi” nếu như tìm được bến đỗ mới. Đó có thể là Vicente Calderon bởi vì Falcao đã từng thổ lộ anh rất muốn được khoác áo Atletico.


<div style="text-align: center">
Cơ hội để Radamel Falcao đến Vicente Calderon không thật sự cao​</div> 
Điều dễ dàng nhận thấy là chìa khóa của thương vụ này nằm ở túi tiền của Atletico. Theo báo chí TBN, Porto sẵn sàng để chân sút chủ lực của mình ra đi nếu như đội bóng nào có thể chồng đủ số tiền phá vỡ hợp đồng của Falcao, tức là tương đương với 45 triệu Euro. Một số tiền không hề nhỏ dù cho hầu bao của Atletico đang căng phồng sau khi bán Aguero choManchester City.

Một phương án khác là chân sút Giuseppe Rossi, tuy nhiên Villarreal sau khi bán đi Santi Cazorla đã giải tỏa được áp lực kinh tế và không còn muốn bán đi tiền đạo số 1 của mình. Do đó tàu ngầm vàng đã thét giá Rossi lên tới 30 triệu Euro không bớt một xu, vì vậy có thể nói cơ hội để Atletico có được chân sút người Italia là rất khó.

Atletico vẫn đang loay hoay tìm kiếm một tiền đạo đẳng cấp để thay thế Sergio Aguero, đội chủ sân Rojiblancos muốn nhanh chóng giải quyết vấn đề này ngay trong tuần nhưng sẽ không hề dễ dàng.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
nguoi mau ngoc trinh
ngoc trinh 9x
9x ngoc trinh
ngoc trinh bikini
nu hoang do lot ngoc trinh 
diem chuan dai hoc
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011

----------

